# Drive System Fault A4



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I have a drive system fault on my 2019 A4. 
Audi assist have checked and it is due to poor fuel quality according to the EMI, the car is in the dealers and they want £300 plus fuel and filter to drain/clean and change the fuel (petrol).

I filled up last week at an Esso station and have contacted them to register a possible issue, they've been ok and waiting for customer service to give an answer.

My issue is that when I first got the car the fuel gauge was faulty, showed empty when full but sorted itself out after a short drive and top up, I'm thinking now that here may be a software fault rather than actual poor fuel?

Is there any history of similar faults?

The stop start system has stopped working which I was told was part of the ems protection.


----------

